# New Machine



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, after much deliberation, I have given my Veloce to my son who has moved out, along with the Mythos I got from Andrew against the Clima Pro. I have replaced it with a pump machine, which should cause a few chuckles I guess.

  

  

  

It is early days and I am probably going to have to re-learn a lot of stuff


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks very different.

My timing is lousy - another day and I couldve seen this in the flesh


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

hx, db, plumbed, rotary, vibe ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its very you


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> hx, db, plumbed, rotary, vibe ?


HX, rotary, plumbed in or tanked. I will connect it up tonight then I can use the line in to pre-infuse. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Look forward to your thoughts and impressions, David.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> HX, rotary, plumbed in or tanked. I will connect it up tonight then I can use the line in to pre-infuse. Anyone know what it is?


Bella Barista will sell it


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Review  *here.*  Looks well screwed together.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Bella Barista will sell it


should be easy to track down then!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Anyone know what it is?


Badge on the front is a bit of a giveaway?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

risky said:


> Badge on the front is a bit of a giveaway?


What, Hola?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Here we go again. Another exciting adventure into the coffee world.

Enjoy it David as I'm sure you will.

Tell us about it when you've tried it out

Tip to new members waiting to buy a Machine, keep a watchful eye on the FS Forum.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Bella Barista will sell it


RIGHT! http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/orchestrale-nota-espresso-machine-1grp.html


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It gleams with loveliness - but why has it got tear drops on the right hand lever?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Well, after much deliberation, I have given my Veloce to my son who has moved out, along with the Mythos I got from Andrew against the Clima Pro.


Very generous!

You're not looking to adopt by any chance?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> Very generous!
> 
> You're not looking to adopt by any chance?


Urbs (Clive) asked me the same thing when I gave my original LI to my son


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I gave it to him, because I could not bear to part with it. I have enjoyed owning it and can go for a play whenever I want!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good idea.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Ah ,someone has fallen from the warm nest of levers .

be interesting to see how you get on during the next few weeks , and see if or how much you'll miss the pull of the lever .


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I've been looking at this for some time. Will be very interested to hear how you get on with it. Orchestrale Nota!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks good, I'll be interested to hear what you think once you've had a play.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> tear drops


in my eyes.....next time i'll be true yeah


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Really like the look of this machine, interesting it has a vib' & rotary pump in there.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> Really like the look of this machine, interesting it has a vib' & rotary pump in there.


The model I bought only has the rotary fitted. The idea was that if you were pulling multiple shots and water then the vibe pump would stop the boiler refilling mid shot. In a domestic environment with a 3 litre boiler, that will never happen so it is an option but one I chose not to have.

In such a small amount of time, what differences are there then? Well, I really like the fact that when you kill the shot the solenoid kicks in and the shot more or less stops. On the lever the amount of water taken into the chamber has to be expelled so you always have a bit of a time lag. I have increased the basket size from 15 gm vST to 18 gm without issue. I am using unfamiliar beans at the moment so cannot comment on taste. Have found that the water in the group does not seem overly hot, making me wonder if there is a need for a cooling flush, but, even if there is I will only be flushing 20 to 25 mls, just to kick start.

Quite happy at the moment with things. Ron thinks that it will be for sale soon.....no it will not. Ron does not understand that I like to buy things to try them. I usually know if it will be a keeper or not before I try it. Let us be honest. If you could walk into a shop and hire a certain machine or grinder for 3 months @ £100 pm, then some of us would think that good value and some poor value. If I am buying something to try, like the Clima Pro then I expect to lose something for the privilege. I used to buy and sell a lot because I got a buzz, but that is in the past, so, nothing wrong with trying things if you can!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

> Ron does not understand that I like to buy things to try them. I usually know if it will be a keeper or not before I try it. Let us be honest. If you could walk into a shop and hire a certain machine or grinder for 3 months @ £100 pm, then some of us would think that good value and some poor value. If I am buying something to try, like the Clima Pro then I expect to lose something for the privilege. I used to buy and sell a lot because I got a buzz, *but that is in the past*, so, nothing wrong with trying things if you can!


....wot me???. How could I possibly think that???

You still 'got the buzz' mate:rolleyes:


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I am sure Ron is not the only person on the forum who thinks you will be selling this on at some point


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do not do things by half, but you are all mistaking things that I buy,with things that I buy to keep. Look, with hindsight, how many people would have bought that 6 month old GS3 that Bought for £2100........the answer is all of you if you could have got off your arses fast enough and had the funds. The same with the Vesuvius......the end result was 2 forum members benefitted from my actions.

The Orchestrale Nota has been bought to keep. Of course it may get changed in the future if something else crops up and I have the funds, but that will not be anytime soon, so for those holding their breath, buy an oxygen cylinder!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like a Speedster mkII!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Looks like a Speedster mkII!


Errrrrrrr

In what way ?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

TBH i say fair play to Dave. If i had the money i would love to do what he does. A long time ago before family life i did the same thing with hifi equipment. Was changing speakers & amps all the time. Enjoy the fun Dave you lucky man


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Errrrrrrr
> 
> In what way ?


Without checking a photo first it made me think of it as well. Something about the angles/curves I spose


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> TBH i say fair play to Dave. If i had the money i would love to do what he does. A long time ago before family life i did the same thing with hifi equipment. Was changing speakers & amps all the time. Enjoy the fun Dave you lucky man


And cheers to that man!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Yolo !


----------

